# Anyone know who this could be?



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

This guy was leaving Hatteras and heading to Florida by kayak.

http://www.breakwaterhatteras.com/WWWBoard/messages/474.html


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

greeneon98

Did the kayaker tell you his starting point ? 

That might help locate him geographicly.

Was he kayak fishing, or just kayak traveling ? (obviously he heard of the increased intimate security pat-downs at the airports) 

Fishwander


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

what a brave man... it was all i could do to get out in the bay this morning!


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

Fishwander said:


> greeneon98
> 
> Did the kayaker tell you his starting point ?
> 
> ...


I don't know who this was. I was just curious.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

He is a die hard kayaker!
Kayak Kevin from up here in Tidewater Va. paddled from the west coast of Fl up to here in Va. about 3 years ago but I believe it was in the warmer part of the year. He is making some great memories.Wish him the best!Would be nice to keep up with his progress!


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

yea i would hate to tour in the winter time, but hes going the right way with the winds. 
i wish he would of contacted me and i could have helped him with all of the campable spots and supply stops along the way.
i guess he dosent have a website or spot tracker or anything.


----------

